# Unbekannte Dateien auf 2er Festplatte



## lassast13 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich habe einen Laptop mit einer 2en Festplatte und auf der sind folgende Dateien:9 eula.**** dateien,1 globdata,1 install anwendung,1 install konfiguration,
9 install.res.****.dll,1 winrar VC_RED,1 windows install datei,1 vcredist bild

weiß einer was das sind?


----------



## docday (23. Juli 2012)

Das was du gibst sind ja spärliche angaben......
- zu "eula" gibt es hunderte möglichkeiten.! ...es sind jedoch meist Temporäre Dareien ...kann mann bedenkenlos löschen!
- zu "globdata" ...ist eine Konfigurationeinstellungsdatei

U.S.W.

eula.1028
eula.1031
eula.1033
eula.1036
eula.1040
eula.1041
eula.1042
eula.2052
eula.3082
(= Das sind alles Textdateien im OpenDocument Text)
install.exe
install (=Konfigurationseinstellung)
install.res.1028.ddl
install.res.1031.ddl
install.res.1033.ddl
install.res.1036.ddl
install.res.1040.ddl
install.res.1041.ddl
install.res.1042.ddl
install.res.2052.ddl
install.res.3082.ddl
(= Das sind alles Anwendungserweiterungen)
LGSInst (= Textdokument)
msdia80.ddl (= Anwendungserweiterung)
VC_RED (= WinRAR Archiv)
VC_RED (= Windows Installer Paket)
vcredist (=Bitmap Bild)

Sollte all dies so oder so ähnlich aussehen kannste alles getrost löschen.!!!

Anbei: Ich war einfach zu faul zu allem eine Beschreibung zu schreiben.


----------



## lassast13 (24. Juli 2012)

Das sind genau diese Sachen Danke!!


----------

